# FAO W7 PMC- S8!!!



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
G/f old man has just bought one. They are the dogs danglies, can see why you bought yours. Â£24k for a 2001 X plate with 30,000 on the clock. It's got every extra, including the heated steering wheel and electric rear blinds!! Had a go of it and it pisses over most things that I have driven including the new S4. Can't believe what value for money it is. And I was getting better mpg out of it than with the S4.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Paul,
> G/f old man has just bought one. They are the dogs danglies, can see why you bought yours. Â£24k for a 2001 X plate with 30,000 on the clock. It's got every extra, including the heated steering wheel and electric rear blinds!! Had a go of it and it pisses over most things that I have driven including the new S4. Can't believe what value for money it is. And I was getting better mpg out of it than with the S4.


That's good value Ian. Of course with 30K on the clock, it will be nicely loosened, unlike a sub 10K demonstrator. In my experience that willingness to revin Audi V engines, does not start to really develop until 20K miles are racked up. And the harder you drive 'em, the better they go (and more fuel they guzzle).

That's a lot of car for Â£24K.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Paul,
> G/f old man has just bought one. They are the dogs danglies, can see why you bought yours. Â£24k for a 2001 X plate with 30,000 on the clock. It's got every extra, including the heated steering wheel and electric rear blinds!! Had a go of it and it pisses over most things that I have driven including the new S4. Can't believe what value for money it is. And I was getting better mpg out of it than with the S4.


Can't believe i missed this thread, given it has my name in the title :roll:

I'm still loving my motor & can totally agree with everything you say about it.

Is his the post facelift model with the uprated power (360bhp against the original 340bhp)? & the revised front end?

I never knew a heated steering wheel was an option & mine does not have the rear blinds, but does have every other option including the Nokia integral phone prep system & heated rear seats.

Tell him to get down to AmD & have the car tinkered with. The re-map removes the speed limiter, giving a 190mph top speed & the Milltek Zorst enhances the engine note significantly.

Glad he likes it & as a value prop, i believe the car can't be beaten. Mine was Â£38,000 for a 12month old example with 10K miles, but was 1 of the final run of S-Line / Anniversary edition, with the special colour combo exterior & interior & the 20" 9 spoke alloys 8). Given the car was Â£60K list with the options, i think a saving of Â£22K is great value & the Parkers / Glass's price for mine is still Â£38K, so it aint dropping at the moment & demand for this car is increasing.

I hope he continues to enjoy his S8


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> IanWest said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


What NO HEATED STEERING WHEEL? What an poor spec you drive Paul. :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

He didn't pay for the 'anti-dog taking a leak on my back wheel' option either 

_Cheapskate_


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Guys.

I feel suitably cheep now. Gonna go & buy myself a Chav rear spoiler & some go faster stripes now just to get the car back in line 8)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
What sort of money is the remap at AMD? Having said that, it feels quick and sounds great as it is. And for some reason, the fuel economy is better on the S8 than his previous 4.2 Sport.
Just trying to convince him to put a tow bar on it for the boat!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Paul,
> What sort of money is the remap at AMD? Having said that, it feels quick and sounds great as it is. And for some reason, the fuel economy is better on the S8 than his previous 4.2 Sport.
> Just trying to convince him to put a tow bar on it for the boat!!


Ian,

Re-map is Â£450 IIRC & the Zorst was about Â£775.

The difference is not huge, given that you've got 360bhp as the starting point, so another 30ish bhp does not feel significant, but its defo worth the money. Enhanced zorst note with the Milltek is something to behold. When your hear one, you'll know exactly what i mean.

In terms of overall perfomance gains, the re-map & zorst firmly put the car into RS6 country, as at just over 400bhp you're only 50bhp away from the RS6, but the RS6 is a heavier car. 0-60 times drop into the high 4's which puts it in quite an exclusive league of motors 8) 

Would love to see one towing a boat or caravan :roll:  8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Poverty spec S8. Arf!

Does it have wind up windows or push button electrical jobs like them new fangled motors?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> 0-60 times drop into the high 4's which puts it in quite an exclusive league of motors 8)


Is it really this low? I was expecting 5.3ish out the modded S4. Please tell me its so.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Poverty spec S8. Arf!
> 
> Does it have wind up windows or push button electrical jobs like them new fangled motors?


*LOL*

It actually has electrical window thingies (or at least i think it does) :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > 0-60 times drop into the high 4's which puts it in quite an exclusive league of motors 8)
> ...


I've not got any official figures on 0-60 for my car yet, although i plan on changing that soon :wink: , but standard S8's (the newer 360bhp models) have achieved 0-60 of 5.3 seconds & equally impressive 1/4mile times & various S8 reports give times in the mid 5's

There was a thread on here not long ago, that had a whole list of cars & their respective achieved 0-60's & 1/4 miles. It was a drag strip site, but could have been American.

My assumption is made by the power increase, in that 43 bhp up on stock is an 11% power increase with no additional weight (in fact new zorst has shed the car a few lbs) if i apply the same logic to a 0-60 time of 5.3 seconds, then a time with the increased power should be in the mid to high 4's.

The S4 is a tad lighter than the S8 so with a similar power output of around the 400bhp mark you should at least achieve similar sprint times. I'm sure the torque figures will be around the same levels as well. 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I just found this review.

I don't know what was left of the car but they claim they got this from a standard S4!! 

Acceleration, sec 
0-30 mph 1.66
0-40 mph 2.68 
0-50 mph 3.87 
*0-60 mph 4.99* 
0-70 mph 6.71 
0-80 mph 8.34 
0-90 mph 10.14 
0-100 mph 12.65

1/4 mile, sec @ mph 
13.44 @ 105.06


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I just found this review.
> 
> I don't know what was left of the car but they claim they got this from a standard S4!!
> 
> ...


Told you so & according to the report, it was a standard car  

Did you notice that in the test data it quotes 4.99, but in the spec sheet attached to the test, it states 5.5. It also says the car has a 4 exit zorst, but i'm sure thats an error as the UK cars defo only have 2 exits.

Never seen an S8 rated under 5 secs (5.2 is the very best i've read for a standard car).

Enjoy, as it looks like you'll be having fun in a fine motor. I've got an RS6 for most of next week & can't wait to see how that feels with 450bhp under my happy foot   for a few days. Test drove one last year, but only for 20mins. I'll be doing over 500 miles in this RS6, so i'm really looking forward to some fun.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd have thought that 43 BHP is more than 11% up on stock! My reasoning is that at the same speed the transmission losses should be similar. Therefore with transmission losses at around 50BHP(?) your 11% becomes nearer 14%.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Are you coming to GTI International this year. You could test your car properly with their equipment and see how much it can do.

But with a REVO TT (225) last year I only managed 6.35 secs 0-60. So to achieve the figures quoted about, you really must hurt the car and the clutch, and I was gentle with mine.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Paul,
> 
> Are you coming to GTI International this year. You could test your car properly with their equipment and see how much it can do.
> 
> But with a REVO TT (225) last year I only managed 6.35 secs 0-60. So to achieve the figures quoted about, you really must hurt the car and the clutch, and I was gentle with mine.


Not sure about GTI International, but i'm possibly going to Bruntigthorpe twice this year & at least one of these events will have timing equipment. Also more than likely having a bash round Oulton Park in my S8 with the chance to play with some RS6's, S4's TT V6's & S4 Cabs.

You must drive like a pussy to only achieve 6.35 from a Revo'd TT  :wink:

Can't imagine i'd hurt the car as i can take full advantage of launch control (once i've sussed it out) & given my S8 has a tiptronic box, i can't see the clutch suffering as i can shift from 1st to 2nd without losing any revs, hence why the 0-60 figure should be sweet. The other advantage is that with such a big block & much higher rev range than the TT, i won't need to go anywhere near 3rd gear to hit 60, so only 1 gear change required. 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

There's a nice mod for the A8 for sale on the forum...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


I dropped the clutch at only 3k revs. So you are right that I am a pussy!! 

If you can reach 60 or 62 mph without need for a third, then your car can save at least half a second.










In this graph from last year's GTI event you can see that it does take 0.5 sec for every gear change. Which means that if the gear ratios were better the TT would have been half a second faster to 60 mph.

Also I was silly to go to the event with a full petrol tank.

This year I will go better prepared with less fuel and will throw all the excess clothing outside the window...I will sprint wearing only a thong!! This should be sufficient to break the 6 second limit.

I would expect that you can reach 0-60 in 5 seconds and this would even beat Rob's 350 bhp TTR.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

We'll see. I'm 100% confident that with a bit of practice & a few runs under my belt, i'll be able to crack sub 5 second times.

My motor will never need to touch 3rd gear, as the limiter & redline in second is over 70mph  & with quicker shifts from 1st to 2nd without needing to lose revs, should make this possible.

With over 50bhp more than Mr B's TT & not very much additional weight over a TTR, sub 5 secs should be a breeze once i've got to grips with the launch control.

I've had a pal roughly time me using hands free cellphone to start & stop a stopwatch on an open straight stretch of road & all the times were very close to 5secs with 2 runs just under 5, so using more accurate time-keeping & a bit of practice i'll get to 4.6 - 4.7 secs. 8)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
How do you do launch control on the S8 then?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

IanWest said:


> Paul,
> How do you do launch control on the S8 then?


Ian,

Not sure yet, i'm looking into it further. I've had 4 different people tell me that launch control in the S8 is the same as in the DSG V6 TT, only difference is that in the TT manual it makes reference to this & in the S8 manual it don't.

Once i've worked it out without trashing my gearbox, i'll let you know.


----------

